# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Có bác nào ở Thanh Hóa không??

## kekea

diễn đàn mình có bác nào ở TH ta caffe giao lưu đi ạ, tiện thể cho em học lỏm ít ạ  :Wink:

----------


## quang09cdt2

> diễn đàn mình có bác nào ở TH ta caffe giao lưu đi ạ, tiện thể cho em học lỏm ít ạ


Qua Nghệ An giao lưu bạn. Mình chuẩn bị DIY con máy đây

----------


## cncvietnam

> Qua Nghệ An giao lưu bạn. Mình chuẩn bị DIY con máy đây


hehe thanh hóa đây, nhưng em chuyên cung cấp linh kiện cnc

----------


## cncvietnam

kết bạn zalo Fb giao lưu nhé các bác . 0989 226 923

----------


## Thanh Trà

> kết bạn zalo Fb giao lưu nhé các bác . 0989 226 923


Chỗ nào Nghệ An đó anh

----------

